# Tribute 650 Toilet Compartment



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all
When we first saw the new Tribute we fell in love with it,apart from getting on the tiolet,we still ordered one thinking we could maybe do something with it.Well we have had it for a week now so i thought i would attack it with the jig saw!I've cut the wall panel back 9 inches fixed a hinge to it and a bolt top and bottom and hey presto you can use the loo!Have a look at the piccys and see what you think.
LAZZA :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Do you need to use the loo with the door open as shown or did I misunderstand ? ... if so it's not very private 8O


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*draughty loo*

hi ya jim
it can be a bit draughty whith the back doors open!but i think that can be a bonus sometimes.If you leave the tiolet compartment door open and the rear doors shut,which don't have any windows in,it makes it quite private,as it is quite a narrow passage in the van.
LAZZA


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

The main washroom door incorporates a dividing flap separating the area from the main van-there is no window in the rear door of the 650, so just drop the rear blind and-hey presto.
Ingenious Lazza, but wouldn't work on the 550 because she would hate to lose her drop down work surface-I don't think-will look tomorrow.
But you are braver than me tackling a brand new van with a jig saw :roll:


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

It seems a shame that you had to chop bits off! Perhaps you could have considered just removing the door and putting a curtain in its place.
That way if and when you sell it you can just replace the door.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I notice that with the 650 you don't get to watch yourself as you sit enthroned, as us poorer 550 mortals do.
But it looks like reaching for the loo roll requires careful thought, as does ours :roll: 
Still think there is fractionally more room in the 550 washrom though, apart from the shower room of course.
Happy ablutions
Paul


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Bernie
It was'nt the door that was the problem,it was the fact that the tiolet is sat between the sink and the wall between the bathroom and the pasage,so unless you are of a fairly small stature,its a very tight squeeze.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

You have my wholehearted sympathy..we fancied the new 650 but when I tried out (not literally)the toilet, I had the same problem being in posession of a wide rear! It was one of the things that put me off.

Bernie's other half...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Lazza 

I understand the constraints of a panel van conversion, but this seems a rather poor design.. I wouldn't have been happy having to take such drastic measures in a new van. 

Don't take this as me 'having a go' at small vans, I have owned a few in my day including a self built Renault Traffic .. but perhaps converters are trying to squeeze in too much ? 

Wishing you many happy travels and not too many draughty
experiences.. :wink:


----------



## 104610 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Lazza,
Nice one, my wife has mobility problems so we have asked Danum to do the same to our 650 (when it arrives!) as well as taking out the shower wall and connected toilet door and putting up a curtain instead. This gives full, safe access to both facilities as the design of these cubicles is hopeless. They will remove the original panels and replace with modified where necessary, that way the originals can be put back when selling. I will post pics when done.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Laza,
I am going to do the same with my 650. Did you remove the panel before cutting it ? Have tried to remove mine today but seems to be the first panel fitted and the others are dowelled into it so potentially the shower wall needs to come off first I think ( or cut the dowels) You have a very steady hand if you did it in situe !

Did you move the coat hooks higher up ? as mine are where you have cut, if so do they just tap up off a fixed blind base ?

Cheers
Paul


----------

